# Michelle Hunziker in a Swimsuit in Spa Resort at the Garda Lake - April 6,2015 (40x)



## Mandalorianer (7 Apr. 2015)

​


----------



## Hehnii (7 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in Bikini in Spa Resort at the Garda Lake - April 6,2015 (40x)*

 Schade! Zu viel Bademantel für meinen Geschmack. 

:thx:


----------



## Brian (7 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in Bikini in Spa Resort at the Garda Lake - April 6,2015 (40x)*

:thx: Gollum für die wunderschöne Michelle :thumbup:


----------



## eagleeye. (7 Apr. 2015)

*AW: Michelle Hunziker in Bikini in Spa Resort at the Garda Lake - April 6,2015 (40x)*

*Vielen Dank für Michelle...
Bikini?
Das ist doch ein Badeanzug was sie da trägt.
Oder lieg ich da falsch?

ciao*


----------



## luuckystar (7 Apr. 2015)

lecker Michelle


----------



## mc-hammer (8 Apr. 2015)

Sie war schon freizügiger


----------



## Belisar (9 Apr. 2015)

danke :thx:


----------



## zeropeter (9 Apr. 2015)

Super Frau:thx:


----------



## yopo (9 Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## bimmer (9 Apr. 2015)

danke schön!


----------



## take1966 (9 Apr. 2015)

Vielen Dank für Michelle...


----------



## katzen3 (9 Apr. 2015)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## maximus (10 Apr. 2015)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## savvas (10 Apr. 2015)

Auch im Bademantel wunderschön. Herzlichen Dank für Michelle.


----------



## chini72 (18 Apr. 2015)

:thx: für Michelle!!


----------



## MyGoodSide (3 Mai 2015)

Sehr vielen und schöne Aufnahmen. Weiter so!


----------



## alien666 (4 Mai 2015)

Very Nice


----------

